# iPhone GPS data usage



## namillis (Jun 30, 2010)

Does anyone know the average hourly data usage when using iMapMyRide iPhone application? My data plan is limited so...


----------



## NJcycler (Jun 18, 2009)

I have not used the iphone app but my friend has. you don't need to use the data plan except to sign in to the app.it uses GPS and location tracker. I use a ski track app and the data is not ever on. It still tracks my runs and other information.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I think you can figure it out. Before a ride, go to Settings, General, Usage, and then Reset Statistics at the bottom of the page. Do your ride and then go back to that page and see what your usage was. You might also what to got to Settings, Mail,Contacts..., Fetch New Data, and turn Push to off and Fetch to Manually, so that your not polluting you measurement with background email exchanges.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

It doesn't use much at all. It downloads map data when you have the screen on, and then gets small amounts of data for additional location through the cell network.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I use the Cyclemeter app for rides on occasions and it seems to use very little data. However, I turn off the screen while it's running.


----------



## Offline (Jun 20, 2011)

tarwheel2 said:


> I use the Cyclemeter app for rides on occasions and it seems to use very little data. However, I turn off the screen while it's running.


I just started using this app, how accurate have you found it to be (mph and distance?)


----------



## namillis (Jun 30, 2010)

Great suggestions. I did just this and after a 1 1/4 mile ride I was impressed that it only indicated that it sent 1Kb of data and received 2Kb. That relatively nothing. Also, it tracked my entire ride and I had the phone stashed in my back jersey pocket. The only drawback I found was that for this relatively short/average length ride (for me) it appeared to have used more than half the batteries life! I just started the app(lication) then turned the screen off. Apparently the GPS is a significant drain on the battery.


----------



## Cycleyes (Jun 14, 2011)

Peanya said:


> It doesn't use much at all. It downloads map data when you have the screen on, and then gets small amounts of data for additional location through the cell network.


You can also pre-load the map's over Wifi if you are concerned about data usage?


----------



## william9092 (Jun 18, 2006)

I have been using the Strava application for about a month now and i like it. The measurements are pretty accurate except for the elevation readings. Often when I'm riding on a perfectly flat road the report will show a sudden spike in elevation that doesn't exist. Then when I get to a real hill that does exist, the app tracks it precisely. 

I haven't worked out exactly how much data the app actually uses each ride, but I have not come anywhere near exceeding the data included in my phone plan.


----------



## bkwitche (Jun 4, 2011)

namillis said:


> Great suggestions. I did just this and after a 1 1/4 mile ride I was impressed that it only indicated that it sent 1Kb of data and received 2Kb. That relatively nothing. Also, it tracked my entire ride and I had the phone stashed in my back jersey pocket. The only drawback I found was that for this relatively short/average length ride (for me) it appeared to have used more than half the batteries life! I just started the app(lication) then turned the screen off. Apparently the GPS is a significant drain on the battery.


I use cyclemeter. I regularly cycle for approximately 2 hours and use much less than half the battery if my iPhone 4.


----------



## CoastRider_Oz (Jan 26, 2011)

namillis said:


> Great suggestions. I did just this and after a 1 1/4 mile ride I was impressed that it only indicated that it sent 1Kb of data and received 2Kb. That relatively nothing. Also, it tracked my entire ride and I had the phone stashed in my back jersey pocket. The only drawback I found was that for this relatively short/average length ride (for me) it appeared to have used more than half the batteries life! I just started the app(lication) then turned the screen off. Apparently the GPS is a significant drain on the battery.


Is that the iPhone 3 or 4??? I've got a 4 and i run the iPod & GPS while riding and go through no more than 10% per hour...


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

My 3G battery lasts maybe 2.5 hrs with Cyclemeter or BiCycle.


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

bkwitche said:


> I use cyclemeter. I regularly cycle for approximately 2 hours and use much less than half the battery if my iPhone 4.


Wow, what other apps are you running. I do 1.5hr rides and use about 15-20% battery. That is listening to music the whole way and having it give me stats every 5 kilos.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Offline said:


> I just started using this app, how accurate have you found it to be (mph and distance?)


RE: Cyclemeter. I have found it to be reasonably accurate but it seems to lose GPS signals on occasion because it almost always records less time and distance than what my regular cycle computer shows. However, if I didn't have a cycle computer, I could get by with Cyclemeter. I trust my cycle computer data more because I set it using the roll-out method with my wheels, and my data are consistent among several bikes with various computers.

The main advantage of Cyclemeter is that it produces a map of your route and shows data like elevation gain and calories burned (which you have take with a grain of salt). I use it more for kayaking and have found its distance, time and speed calculations very accurate when I have compared with Google maps.


----------



## inthesticks (Oct 27, 2010)

I still have the unlimited plan so I dont watch the usage, however the with my Iphone4 the battery last so much longer than my old 3G, also it acquires GPS signals much faster. I use Motion X GPS and you can download your routes via email and look at them in Google maps, or even upload them into MapMyRide..

R


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

namillis said:


> Great suggestions. I did just this and after a 1 1/4 mile ride I was impressed that it only indicated that it sent 1Kb of data and received 2Kb. That relatively nothing. Also, it tracked my entire ride and I had the phone stashed in my back jersey pocket. The only drawback I found was that for this relatively short/average length ride (for me) it appeared to have used more than half the batteries life! I just started the app(lication) then turned the screen off. Apparently the GPS is a significant drain on the battery.


Turn off your Wifi when riding. The GPS uses very little power, you should be able to get about 4 hours of use with a 3GS, and probably close/over 6 with a 4.


----------



## djtodd (Nov 2, 2010)

Offline said:


> I just started using this app, how accurate have you found it to be (mph and distance?)


I've found it to be quite accurate on my iPhone 4. I compare the results on a group ride with a few cycle computers (including mine) and every computer gives a different result but all within 1km. 

I leave it in my jersey with the screen off, wifi off, and mail set yo fetch instead of push, and it uses ~10% battery per hour.


----------



## inthesticks (Oct 27, 2010)

Did you turn your screen off, that will drain your battery, just press the button on top, not your round button on the face as that will end your program. I have ridden 4-5 hours and only used half my battery, yet still have all my ride saved.


----------



## CoastRider_Oz (Jan 26, 2011)

djtodd said:


> I've found it to be quite accurate on my iPhone 4. I compare the results on a group ride with a few cycle computers (including mine) and every computer gives a different result but all within 1km.
> 
> I leave it in my jersey with the screen off, wifi off, and mail set yo fetch instead of push, and it uses ~10% battery per hour.


+1. Although I don't bother with turning Wi-Fi off...I'm too lazy/forgetful to switch it back on when I get home again! 

Has anyone out there used iMapMyRide and CycleMeter? Which is better?


----------



## namillis (Jun 30, 2010)

I used iMapmyride again for the same duration ride, 1 1/4 hrs, and this time it only used 33% battery. Maybe I looked at the battery level wrong last time. 33% isn't good but its better than my previous estimate of greater than 50% battery usage. I'll try without WiFi once just to see.


----------



## namillis (Jun 30, 2010)

I have a 3GS


----------



## namillis (Jun 30, 2010)

Its a 3GS


----------

